# Where were you on 9/11



## firecoins (Jan 30, 2007)

Monday night till 2am Tuesday morning, playing poker with some guys on Allen Street in lower Manhattan. Woke up at 10am after it happaned in Rockland County where I live and spending the rest of the day at the Volly ambulance Corp of the group I worked at.


----------



## EMSPlace (Jan 30, 2007)

School, we were told by a teacher even though they were instructed not to tell students.


----------



## TedDM4605 (Jan 30, 2007)

CCEMTP class


----------



## AndiBugg (Jan 30, 2007)

My freshman year in high school, I was in science class. It came over the PA to turn the tv's on CNN. I dont think our school really handled it well, they scared some of the students worse than what they would have if they would have just left well enough alone.


----------



## emtwannabe (Jan 30, 2007)

I was working at a welding fab shop. When we heard, the day was pretty much shot. Everyone took it very hard.

Jeff


----------



## fyrdog (Jan 30, 2007)

I was with the family at All Stars Resort Disney World. Just about to eat breakfast in the room.


----------



## worknplay (Jan 30, 2007)

Playing softball outside for gym class. I was a senior, I believe. They rushed everyone inside, afraid that we were next. We pretty much stared out the windows for the rest of the school day, watching the chicago skyline while teachers tried to talk to us about the events taking place.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, alot of people here in high school at the time.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 30, 2007)

Girlfriend, (who was also a flightnurse) woke me up and told me to watch t.v... then went to work that afternoon, and flew a patient into another state. Then we were grounded there for two days....

I remember how quiet and weird the skies were at night.... no other aircraft to be seen... kinda nice, until the F-14 came by and checked on us. We had to radio all crew members SSN numbers and medical license numbers... The F-14, circled around us until we were cleared  by the _ magical voice_. 

I remember, that our pilot did not want to talk. He was Italian/Russian with a deep, eastern type dialect... I didn't blame him... lol 

R/r 911


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Jan 30, 2007)

i was in junior year chem class.  they told us over the PA.  i promptly began freaking out because both my parents work for FDNY and i was sure they would have made their way down there.  they did, but not until later that night.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 30, 2007)

I was working for a weather forecasting company as the UNIX guy. Due to the fact that I had to drive by the Sacramento Int'l Airport, there was a whole lotta traffic. I still had to come into work.. a job where I was basically required to sit there 9-5 regardless of whether or not there was anything to do. My commute was 90 minutes each way. I was late to work. I got chewed out for being late to work on 9/11. 
Obviously we missed a lot because we're 3 hours behind.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 31, 2007)

I had just gotten off of work from one EMS job and was on my way to work EMS job #2 listening to the radio. I thought it was a sick radio DJ prank, until I switched channels. Two of my cousins worked there, and I would find out later another cousin was doing job site work in the North Tower that day. My brother did PT work at Bellevue which was a close receiving hospital. I went home from work to find out if they were safe. Mercifully, my southern bosses understood my yankee worries. If I had lost that job that day, does anyone think I would have cared?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 31, 2007)

H.S. computer class. we were doing work, teach was surfing the net(funny how that double standard works). she flipped on the tv and work ceased. i was tweakin a little because i was a jr member of an ema at the time and, thinking i was king chit at 16, thought i would be paged to go. now, i actually did get a call a the next day looking for volunteers but, regardless of how much they really cared about the national tragedy, my parents wouldnt let me take the time off of school. i wanted to go though.

along the same lines, i was called to go to louisiana as well. while not in school, i was well into the working world and since that job wasnt going to pay me, i couldnt afford to take the time off. sad really. i wish i had been able to help in either of those situations but sometimes you have to look out for number one first right.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 31, 2007)

I was at home getting my son ready for school, the T.V. was on Headline News, and at first I thought they we running a movie promo.  After about maybe a mintue had passed I said to my husband, "Oh my God, This is real!"  I keep my son home from school that day, kept on watching the news and kept on crying.....


----------



## mfrjason (Jan 31, 2007)

On 9/11,I was working as a security/safety officer at Lake Michigan College in Benton Harbor Mi. I was in the office filling out an activity report after returning from patrolling the parking lots when a lieutenant from one of the other sites called and asked if I was watching tv,I asked him why and he said that the world trade center towers had been struck. After receiving that news the college went on lockdown status and sent everyone home. It was mayhem,I was advised to call in another officer to help out so since me bein a sergeant I started following procedures and got extra help in.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 31, 2007)

I had worked the overnight shift on 9/10 and we had run our tails off.  My partner and I were dozing in the recliners when one of the engine guys came into our crew room, woke us up, and told us to turn the tv on.  We sat there transfixed on the tv for what seemed like forever.  I finally pulled myself away to drive home, heard on the radio when the second tower fell, and immediately woke my husband up when I did get home.  I spent the rest of the day glued to the tv in disbelief.


----------



## Jon (Feb 4, 2007)

I, too, was in Gym class... we had been outside playing frisbee (Junior Year - high school. I had a "cool" gym class... recreational games). After changing, I'd stopped into the teacher's office and he had his TV on... I saw one tower standing - it was just after 9:30. I didn't realize what it was. I proceded to my next class, where the teacher tried to teach, but ended up turning on the TV... I saw the 2nd tower fall on TV. The magnitude of it didn't sink in until 1pm - social studies class... we watched CNN and talked the whole class. At one point, they played a video that a physician had shot when he "responded to help" from a local hosptial. All it was was rubble and dust, and the ringing of hunderds of PASS alarms... there was another Vollie FF from my station in that class, and we sat next to one another... I pointed that out to him and we both knew that FDNY had lost a lot of guys that day. (The same sound is heard in the World Trade Center movie, just after the second collapse).

Jon


----------



## Summit (Feb 6, 2007)

getting ready to go to the campus nuclear reactor where the security level was still normal


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 7, 2007)

The nuclear plants in our area practically went on high alert.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 7, 2007)

I thought I had previously responded to this, but oh well...

I had just moved to Florida a few weeks prior and enjoying my unemployment (read: spending my savings in bars ).  I woke up about the time the first plane hit, logged on to my computer about the time the second plane hit, when a friend of mine IMed me saying to turn on the TV.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing.  I ran over to my brother's side of the house and asked if they were watching TV, which I knew was no since they never do.  So I turned it on and my brother (sheriff's deputy) and I just watched in complete disbelief.  When we heard the Pentagon was hit we just looked at each other.  We both knew:  Someone just started a war with us.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 7, 2007)

I know that feeling,I was in total disbelief and remembering the last time the WTC was a target for terrorists.


----------



## Glorified (Feb 7, 2007)

I was in 8th grade.  Don't remember which class, but te teacher had us go into the multi-purpose room (small school, and we were the only class watching,maybe because we were hte oldest) and watch tv.  I understood that planes had flown into the tower, but didn't know why.  It is obvious now.  Some of my inspiration to be in EMS comes from the FF's and EMT's and ground zero.


----------



## Summit (Feb 7, 2007)

mfrjason said:


> The nuclear plants in our area practically went on high alert.



This was a research reactor


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2007)

Summit said:


> This was a research reactor


I bet the national guard still showed up, at least for a little while.


----------



## Summit (Feb 9, 2007)

Jon said:


> I bet the national guard still showed up, at least for a little while.



nope... although I argued that they should and that we should improve security... we didn't even get a campus policeman stationed there.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 9, 2007)

I was in my old office at 3:30 PM, drawing a project about an hydroelectric plant...

My friend told me "Oh! attacca la TV, si è schiantato un aereo sulle Twin Towers..." ("hei, turn on TV, a plane crashes on Twin Towers...) 

We all stop work, very bad day... 

But in the night I found a girl on MSN, we start chat about this event...

Now this girl is my wife


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I was rolling out of bed in my dorm, turned on the TV around 8:30 (had a 10:30 class) And watched in shock and disbelief,being a NY native in the Boston area (Logan airport being the origin of one of the planes I believe) it hit really close to both of my homes. I lost an uncle (worked for Cantor FItzgerald, no one made it out from there) and a friend who was FDNY.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2007)

2 planes originated from Logan


----------



## Nycxice13 (Feb 11, 2007)

firecoins said:


> 2 planes originated from Logan



I couldn't remember if it was one or two.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 11, 2007)

I was in Saudi Arabia, working at a newly completed Air Force command and control facility. We always had CNN on the satellite feed, so we watched it in real time with the rest of the US. Needless to say, it was a very busy day over there for most of us.  Many of us (me included) had friends in the Pentagon; it would be weeks before I would find out that a ringing phone had saved his life that day.  I was finally able to get a phone line about 10pm that night to let my wife know I was OK, but it would be awhile before I talked to her again.  Ironically, I had plane tickets to come on the 12th(!) of September, I finally made it back to the States just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 11, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> I was in Saudi Arabia, working at a newly completed Air Force command and control facility.


Considering one of Al Qeida's demands was the removal of all American military bases on Saudi soil, that was one dangerous place to be.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 12, 2007)

There were 2 planes that were involved with bring down the twin towers. 1 plane at 1 time then the other 1 hit a few minutes later.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 12, 2007)

They should of at least put a couple officers there for security reasons,it was stupid that they didnt.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 12, 2007)

mfrjason said:


> They should of at least put a couple officers there for security reasons,it was stupid that they didnt.



Put securty guard where?


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 12, 2007)

It was a reply to a posting that summit put in. He was talkin about a reactor of some sort.


----------

